# Incompatable Router & Table



## Wood-e (Nov 25, 2010)

I purchased a Rona Brand Router model # 2001520, complete with plunge and fixed bases, additional guide, + accessories, about a 1 year ago and have not used it very much. Had a project in mind requiring a table. So I recently purchased a Huasmann table. I was told by Rona staff that the two can be used together. To make a long story short, after several attempts in trying to adjust the mounting method and any assistance from Rona/manufacture to make this work, the manufacturer has confirmed that there is a flaw and that the table can not receive the router. I just wanted to share this just in case there is someone, with a limited budget (like me) trying to do the same thing, that should not invest in both products. Not to say the the Rona combo set is not worth the money if you are not intending to do any work requiring a table. They have offered to have me return both products for a full refund at my local store. Which now leads me to my question. Has any one made a comparison of a few good quality brand name, that work well with a respective router table. Something that a beginner can purchase and last him/her a while before moving up to the next level.:sad:


----------



## MichaelD (Feb 12, 2009)

What about the Bosch set up? Their combo kit is usually on sale this time of year and it seems every wood working store has their router table on sale. I would have to believe there should be no compatibility problem with the same brand.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

You can buy the Oak Park table and use it with ANY router.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

I really can not comment on the router or the table. I think that Oak Park is the place to start, also check on Craftsman for routers. They have a combanation base router for abour 79 dolllars on sale


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

AxlMyk said:


> You can buy the Oak Park table and use it with ANY router.


Mike, 100% agree...


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

DeWalt DW618PK? Right now you can get it at a good price.

Funny story about RONA routers: My local RONA has had the plunge part of the kit on their shelf for the last 3 years, priced as the whole kit. No amount of explanation that what they are attempting to sell is actually only a part of an item, no amount of referring to their head office, no amount of offering a smaller payment for the plunge router only seems to make any difference to the muppets! Every time I go to the store (which I now do exceedingly rarely) I amuse myself by looking to see if the router is still on the shelf...


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I am going to ask a naive question. If the problem is the mounting holes, why not just drill new holes and mount your router? Is there some reason why this would not work? I have a Mastercraft (Crappy Tire) router kit and a Ryobi table and had no problems at all with it. I like Rona as a supplier, but I have never looked at a router there.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hi Roger That might be possible. These are tools that I haven't seen, so I went to a place where I can give possibilities. My answer could be different if I saw the tools first hand. Sorry for not stating that a bit better. Thanks Roger!


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Canadian Tire sells a Maximum Mastercraft router and the Wolfcraft router table. I have seen both on sale at different times for 1/2 price. If you can get them at 1/2 price it's a great deal and a very good combo. I still use mine for things I can't do on the Oak Park table. The MM router comes with both a plunge and a fixed base and a 5 year warranty!


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

Canuck Gal can you name a couple thing's you can't do on the oak park table?? i have that one and use it every day. So far i have done all i have set out to do. thanks good luck on what ever you buy lot's of selection's


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Del I was doing things with a couple of odd size bits, the OP base plates only offer 2 sizes of openings and neither was right for the bits. I know I could make a baseplate that uses "rings", BJ has shown me how, but I already had the Wolfcraft table so it was just easier to use it. There was also a project that I used the T-track on the Wolfcraft table for. Yes I could have done it on the OP table if I made a jig to ride the table edge, but once again, the Wolfcraft table was there so I used it. 
The Oak Park table is fantastic and I do 95% of my table routing on it. I highly recommend it. I was simply giving Gio another option on a router/table combo in a beginner's price range. (As long as he gets them on sale.)


----------



## Wood-e (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello all,

I want to first thank each and everyone of you for providing constructive comments and replies. I will follow up on these items and do some investigating on the Bosch combo set and table. I read several good reviews on the 1617veh?? model on the internet.

Roger, in reply to your comment/question. The reason I just don't simply drill new hole openings (which I think is easy for me to do), is that even if I did that, the router bit does not fully extend and expose itself above the table horizontal plane, without extending the bit shank from the collet more than the recommended 1/16". In my efforts I have removed the original Rona base plate, increased the allowable shank exposure from 1/16” to about 5/16” (3/8”) above collet edge (against Operation Manual direction) and tried to attach to router table. I have found that this does raise the router bit bottom edge to almost just in line with the table top horizontal plane. 

Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## Rudolf Hucker (Dec 12, 2010)

*Masercraft warranties*

The MM router comes with both a plunge and a fixed base and a 5 year warranty

If you ever have need of the Mastercraft warranty LISTEN VERY CAREFULLY to every word that comes off the script and never ever ever admit to selling anything you have ever made. They are absolutely determined that they will trip you up and as soon as you even hint you might have made money from your woodworking they will invoke their small print that excludes professional use and refuse to honour the warranty in any way shape or form. DAMHIK


----------

